

"If you are afraid then you must have something to hide" - Kynlyn

This is actually an ALT tag on the NSA's website. How utterly frightening!<p>The page can be found here:http://nsa.gov1.info/partners/index.html<p>And the image is at the bottom of the page and says "If you have nothing to hide, you have nothing to fear", but the ALT tag is even more frightening.
======
mbubb
Note the site disclaimer:

This is a parody of nsa.gov and has not been approved, endorsed, or authorized
by the National Security Agency or by any other U.S. Government agency. Much
of this content was derived from news media, privacy groups, and government
websites. Links to these sites are posted on the left-sidebars of each page.

More about this website

------
dTal
"This is a parody of nsa.gov and has not been approved, endorsed, or
authorized by the National Security Agency or by any other U.S. Government
agency. Much of this content was derived from news media, privacy groups, and
government websites. Links to these sites are posted on the left-sidebars of
each page."

~~~
mbubb
jinx - buy me a coke

------
Kynlyn
Oh snaps...And I got suckered by this.

